#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  Thai Immigration Introduces New 6 Month Multiple Entry Tourist Visa

## misskit

BANGKOK -Thailand’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs has officially announced that it will start offering six-month multiple-entry tourist visas (METV) starting November 13.

In a notice posted to the Thai MFA’s Facebook page Monday, it said: “Thailand will soon grant multiple-entry visas to visitors to facilitate the forthcoming ASEAN Community and to boost Thailand’s tourism industry.”

The visa, costing 5,000 baht (US$139), will be available from November 13 this year. “It will grant travelers multiple entries during a 6-month period, for up to 60 days per entry. All foreign nationals are eligible to apply for METV,” the Asian Correspondent reported.

Under the current rules, tourist visas are valid for just 60 days, after which visitors must leave the country or apply to a local immigration office for an extension.

The new visa will allow visitors to enter and leave the country as often as they want over the six-month period. It also means tourists can effectively stay in Thailand for six months with the visa, though they will have to leave the country every 60 days to keep the visa valid.

Thai Immigration Introduces New 6 Month Multiple Entry Tourist Visa | Chiang Rai Times English Language Newspaper

----------


## kingwilly

Sounds great,  but.... how is it different to just leaving the country every 60 days and getting a free visa exception on arrival?

----------


## toddaniels

Umm, who gets a 60 day visa exempt stamp kingwilly? The answer is NOBODY does! Here this tells you who gets what;
Summary of Countries and Territories entitled for Visa Exemption and Visa on Arrival to Thailand

The BIG change with this new tourist visa is that it has a validity of 6 months instead of the 90 day validity for either a single or double entry tourist visa now. I'll try to find the decree published in the Thai Royal Gazette to see if it spells out the particulars.. 

I posted this on another thread but this was from the MFA's face book page;

----------


## Phuketrichard

note; you can NOT extend it at immigration for 1,900 for 30 days

so double entry tourist visa in laos plus 2 extensions
5,800 baht and only do one border run

new 6 month visa  5,000 baht
2 border runs

its great for "REAL tourists" that want to travel in the area and have a visa.

Looks like with this they will do away with the 15/30 day land border visa exempts.

My question/
will they allow 2 of them back to back

----------


## kingwilly

> Umm, who gets a 60 day visa exempt stamp kingwilly? The answer is NOBODY does! Here this tells you who gets what;


Whoops, 30 days then.

----------


## Dillinger

> Under the current rules, tourist visas are valid for just 60 days


Isnt it 90 days?

----------


## toddaniels

> note; you can NOT extend it at immigration for 1,900 for 30 days


And you gleaned this tidbit of information from what website? Don't jump a link to an engrish language forum talking about it but find me a thai one that spells out the change. I looked and couldn't find word one about that. Plus I called the MFA today.

Tourist visas are indeed valid for 90 days from the day they're issued at a thai embassy/consulate, however they are good for a stay of 60 days inside the kingdom. (I think that's a terminoligy mix up)  

This new "multi-entry 6 month tourist visa" didn't change the length of time you can stay inside the country, just that you can exit/re-enter as much as you like during the 6 month validity of the visa and every entry get stamped in for 60 days.

When I called the MFA today my questions were; 
If I exit and re-enter the country just before this new tourist visa itself expires would I get stamped in for another 60 days? IF you could do that it'd let someone who played the dates right get almost 8 months out of that visa. They said they didn't know.. :Confused: 

Also they didn't know whether you could go and get in-country 30 day extensions at immigrations for 1900baht on this visa either. Actually in talking to them it appears there's more they don't know about it than they do.  :Confused:  

Now certainly I could have just been talking to an idiot <-a distinct possibility..  



> Looks like with this they will do away with the 15/30 day land border visa exempts.


Again, where in the world did you data mine that info or are you just bloviating?

----------


## Phuketrichard

it says right above n  ur post from the facebook page




> Unlike  current tourist visas, which offer from one to three entries, the  six-month multiple-entry visa will allow unlimited border crossings  during the validity period. However, to prevent foreigners from  basically living in Thailand on tourist visas, each entry *will be  limited to 60 days.
> *
>  - See more at:  New 6-month visas begin Nov 13, but limit stays


how do u interpret that? I read it as u can not extend it an additional 30 days by paying 1,900
perhaps we dont read english the same

This is ONLY my opinion 

 I think this new multi 6 month visa is:
1.to eliminate the 15/30 day visa exempt land entries an also  by having everyone be issued a visa so they can check the application before issuing the visa.
2. They think it might do away with land border corruption ( as the "alleged bomber") fled Thailand by paying off the immigration.
3. Also they make more $$
4. also they might limit these to only 1 /year ( to prevent "tourists" from living in thailand)
5. I read that the visa is valid for a maximum stay of 6 months and all entries must be completed before the 6 months is up ( not re entry on the day before it expires and u get another 60 days) 

But who really knows what they are up too   Time will tell

Lighten up Todd

----------


## mudcat

At least some of the visa fees go to the issuing embassy/consulate and some gets sent back to the MFA.  Unlike-in country extensions, re-entry permits,  and associated extortions,  this new visa doesn't line the pockets of the immigration police

----------


## Dillinger

^^ Todd is gonna rip you a new a~hole :Smile:

----------


## Phuketrichard

> ^^ Todd is gonna rip you a new a~hole


ya think i care :Smile:

----------


## Dapper

You currently get a double entry for 2000bt which will do you for 4 months plus extensions, so this offers you a triple entry visa for 3k more?

So under the current system you can get 5 x 60 days for 5000bt and the new system will give you 3 x 60 days for 5000bt.

Sounds like a great deal  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Phuketrichard

> You currently get a double entry for 2000bt which will do you for 4 months plus extensions, so this offers you a triple entry visa for 3k more?
> 
> So under the current system you can get 5 x 60 days for 5000bt and the new system will give you 3 x 60 days for 5000bt.
> 
> Sounds like a great deal


??? not exactly correct  and your forgetting the cost to travel to get the visas (air/bus/hotel/taxi's etc)  For now only Laos offers a double nearby.

Its Thailand and who knows what they are thinking  LOL

----------


## toddaniels

Actually, until someone (way smarter than me) finds the thai language version posted in the Royal Gazette, NO one knows what's what.. 

I googled around today tryin' to find it, but to no avail.. I'm goin' to some thai language schools tomorrow. That's where there are real live thais and I'll see if I can't get them to find me the posting in the Royal Gazette to see what it really says.

As I said before,  I called the MFA today, they didn't know their ass from their elbow about how it's really gonna work come the middle of November. In fact, they  knew LESS than the news blurbs in engrish everyone is quoting like it's 'chapter and verse'. 



> At least some of the visa fees go to the issuing  embassy/consulate and some gets sent back to the MFA. SNIPPED OUT THE  B/S


Okay, an 18 post 'wunderkind' weighs in with his 2 satang's worth of info!! One who NEVER started a thread.

Yeah dud <-misspelled on porpoise, err purpose :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .. You know what's what for sure.. I'm banking that you have the inside scoop fer sure...

----------


## toddaniels

Okay, I found some stuff.. 

What it appears is they're doing away with 'double/triple entry tourist visas' at the thai embassies/consulates and instead will issue a single entry 60 day tourist visa with a validity of 90 days (same as they do now)
OR
they'll issue a multi-entry 60 day tourist visa with a validity of 6 months, which gives unlimited exits/entries into the country of 60 days at a time for the duration of the visa.

They are revising a ข้อ (a section) of the MFA's rules (the Ministry of Foreign Affairs controls issuing visas outside the country);



> (ข) ประเภทนักท่องเยว
> -ใช้ได้ครั้งเดียว ๑,๐๐๐ บาท
> -ใช้ได้หลายครั้งภายในหกเดือน ๕,๐๐๐บาท


Section ข (egg) Type; Tourist
use once 1000baht
use many times (หลาย can sometimes be interpreted as "as many as you want") within in 6 months 5000baht..

There is also a clause at the end that says;



> หากไม่ได้รับการยกเว้นการตรวจลงตรา จะต้องขอรับการตรวจลงตรวประเภทนักท่องเที่ยวจากสถานท  ูตหรือสถานกงสุลไทยต่างประเทศก่อนเดินทางเข้ามาในราช  อาณาจักรทุกครั้ง


If you don't get a visa exempt entry you must apply for a tourist visa at a thai embassy or consulate outside the country BEFORE you enter the kingdom every time.

There is nothing that I've found saying they're going to do away with the visa exempt program for all the 52 countries that currently qualify for it. 

NOTE: there could be mis-spellings in that thai I posted. I couldn't cut/paste it and had to type it out myself.

That's what I got so far.. I'll keep after it, because I'm a nosy prick, not because it matters to me..

----------


## mudcat

So our friends from the sub-continent who currently enter under the visa on arrival will need a visa from an embassy or consulate?

----------


## toddaniels

And "mudcat'  where exactly in my previous post did I say people who "BUY" visas on arrival hafta get tourist visas? In fact where did I mention visa-on-arrival at all?

I think you're confusing apples and oranges.. It says the people who  can't enter on the VISA EXEMPT program must get tourist visas. It doesn't mention (and I didn't either) the 19 countries which BUY visas-on-arrival when entering thailand..  

Come on man, get the terminology down.. I know you can do it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Sheesh I'm a dumb hillbilly and I figured it out.. :rofl:

----------


## Evilbaz

No Tod - you're very arrogant in your ad hominen attacks on BMs who have less posts than you even if they have been BMs for years.

Not everyone is compelled to " not let a thought go unposted".

Keep up your good work and relating experiences to IMMI offices in BKK - but there is more to Thailand Immi offices that you have SFA experience about.

Go rip me a new A'hole - and I'll respond in kind which will make your life more "sabai sabai" .

----------


## nigelandjan

I have read through these posts and cannot see the answer to my question so,,

Where does one get this visa ?  

Do you have to apply for the stamp in your own Country , presumably from the actual Thai Embassy ?

----------


## toddaniels

nigelandjan; you get the visa "จากสถานทูตหรือสถานกงสุลไทยต่างประเทศ" <-that says "from an Embassy or Consulate outside the country" (seeing as inside thailand there are NO thai embassies or consulates). This would lead me to believe (although I can find NO corroborating data) that you can get it at ANY thai embassy or consulate AFTER Nov 13th.. We will see, but it most certainly doesn't say you hafta get it in your home country. That much I know..

Evilbaz & mudcat too! Please realize I mean no disrespect to you guys out right. You might be stupid as the day is long, but that's not my business.

It would appear however, that I'm the only fuckin' foreigner who can read thai fer shit. Or at least the only one who bothers to post the shit they find IN THAI and tries to translate into engrish (insteada posting rips from law firms geared towards foreigners)!

Please if you guys can read thai (insteada askin' your significant thai other what it 'might' say), fuck man, weigh in with your translations. I welcome ANY corrections to what I've previously posted. 
FWIW; here's the Royal Gazette posting;
"New Tourist Visa" Royal Gazette Knock yourself out man! If I related it wrong tell me..

Believe me I have really thick skin and you anonymous posting pundits don't rattle my cage at all!

FWIW; I googled SFA and got;
Super Furry Animals
Office of Student Financial Assistance (US Department of Education)
Société Française des Antioxydants (French: French Society of Antioxidants
Student / Farmworker Alliance
Support Forces Antarctica
AND
Sweet Fanny Adams

However I think you mean "Shit Fuck All". 

And yes, because I'm a dumb hillbilly, I had to google 'ad hominen' too, which means "directed against a person rather than the position they are maintaining". 

I'm NOT doin' that! I'm tryin' the best I can to understand to how this new 6 month tourist visa dealy is gonna work for foreigners who will use it.. If it ruffles the feathers of some posters, WOW! I'm so sorry. 

All I'm doin' is tryin' to relate accurate information.. What I ain't tryin' to do is win a popularity contest!

----------


## chassamui

> This would lead me to believe (although I can find NO corroborating data) that you can get it at ANY thai embassy or consulate AFTER Nov 13th.. We will see, but it most certainly doesn't say you hafta get it in your home country. That much I know


You do have a rather charming habit of being direct as well as delivering info Tod. Does not bother me one bit, quite refreshing actually.
Tell me to piss off by all means but I would advise Nigel and anyone else inyterested in this new system to stay in touch with local consulates/embassies to find out how they are interpreting the new regulations.
Police and immigration officials at Thai borders will also have some sort of input especially after the recent bombing. Cross border embassies and consulates closer to Thailand will presumably continue to interpret the regulations as they see fit, just as the do now?

----------


## Phuketrichard

tod; one thing i really dont like is u come on like ur gods gift to Teakdoor. Your not,
u seem to have way to much time on ur hand and dont realize this is a forum for us to not just preach on, but give opinions and chat.

I appreciate some of ur info but we all know it really means jack shit what is written as few immigration offices/officials follow the letter of the law.




> If you don't get a visa exempt entry you must apply for a tourist visa  at a thai embassy or consulate outside the country BEFORE you enter the  kingdom every time.


I take this to mean if ur not on the list to get a visa exempt, correct?

I am still wondering if they will issue 2 of these 6 months in a row without having them obtained in ur own country. If so its great for those living here and not able to obtain the correct visa  (not working, in school, married or under 50)

also is it ONLY valid for* 6 month stay* or can u leave and come back before the 6 months is up and get another 60 days ( so in effect almost 8 months)

also can u get an extension in country after the first stay?

SO far few answers at all.

----------


## nigelandjan

I just come up with a brilliant idea , not that it would happen in this third world Country but how about making it so you could apply for your visa online prior to travel ? 

They could have someone set up a secure website offering such strange things as being able to pay via Visa + Paypall , your visa could be posted to you in a nice brown envelope , then you could stick it in your passport prior to departure . The visa would have a secure barcode on it that would correspond with YOUR application details , would be scanned at swampy and all would be sweetness and light  :Smile: 

Just turning over and settling down again ,, wonder what my next dream is gonna be tonight ?

----------


## Phuketrichard

You can get a visa online for Cambodia and Myanmar ( both i would consider 3rd world countries) 
they dont send u a stamp but email you an  attachment, u print an hand in when u arrive
also they ONLY stamp you in, no full page wasted.  :-)

----------


## toddaniels

I am sorry if I come across as "gods gift" or piss people off with my demeanor.  It's not my intention. 

I've spent quite some time trying to get any hard facts about this new "wonder-visa" <- (I call it that because I wonder how it really works).  Every thai related forum is beating this topic to death.  Speculation is rampant about this or that facet of it but very little hard facts have emerged. All I'm tryin' to do is relate what I know to be true. 

Phuketrichard/chassamui; those are good questions and valid points about embassies/consulates setting the bar where ever they want. One only needs to look at the thai consulate in Hull, which before was the softest touch thai consulate possibly in all of europe and their about face now making people hoop jump, or closer to home the thai consulate in Penang which suddenly tightened up. 

As for your questions; There is nothing in the posting which says you can't get 2 back to back in a calendar year, but there's nothing which says you can either. .There is nothing which says it has to be purchased in your home country it just says "at a thai embassy or consulate". It doesn't say if it's gonna work like the year long multi-entry Non-O's; where if you exit/re-enter just before the visa itself expires you get another permission to stay stamp. It doesn't say whether it can or can't be extended by 30 days each entry inside the country. That's because MFA doesn't set immigration law inside the country thai immigration does.It's anyone's guess on those issues. Those were the things I asked the MFA when I called them last week. They were awful iffy on the particulars of how it's really gonna work. 

Again, sorry if I rub people's feathers, or ruffle people the wrong way. I don't mean to.. I am this way in real life too, not just behind a keyboard. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

nigelandjan; if cambodia can have an e-visa service where you buy your visa online, you'd think the "wanna-b regional hub of everything ASEAN" could figure it out too, or maybe not..  :Confused:

----------


## OhOh

^ Direct and accurate info is what I want. Keep it coming.

If an Immigration officer doesn't known the rule show him the (Thai) mustard.

----------


## WeallyWong

> It would appear however, that I'm the only fuckin' foreigner who can read thai fer shit.


Probably. I stopped learning when I could feel my brain capacity diminishing and I didn't want to end up semi-comatose like a Thai.

----------


## chassamui

MFA can produce a new visa with a lack of clarity, and just let Thai Immigration define it office by office, border by border. 
They get the prize for regional hub of incompetence and confusion.
It was a good idea to try and shore up flagging tourism, but it seems to have been rushed in with too little thought.

----------


## Phuketrichard

anyone wanna bet by nov they still dont know what to do?

----------


## nigelandjan

Does anyone know if there is any changes to the 3 month tourist visa proposed to make it any easier / cheaper to get ,, during this olive branch to inflate tourist figures season ??

If anyone detects a bit of cynicism in the above paragraph it was meant 

Thankyou  :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

^ Ummm, What "3 month tourist visa" would that be? 

Do you mean the 1000baht single entry tourist visa which is valid for 90 days from the date it's issued, is good for one 60 day permission to stay stamp and can be extended for an additional 30 days at a thai immigration office for 1900baht?

That's still available..

----------


## nigelandjan

Yes  sorry ^ I was under the impression that was issued as a 3 month visa

Just had a look at the London Embassy website last night and there is no news about this new proposed visa on there yet , wonder how long it will take to filter through

----------


## toddaniels

^nigelandjan; No worries, more than a few foreigners have been caught in the paradox where the embassy tells them it's a 90 day visa. They came in, never checked their stamp and found out after 3 months here they had a 1 month overstay fine of 15K baht!  

90 days is the validity of the visa when it's issued, NOT how long you get stamped in when you enter. As I said when you buy that 30 day extension (1900baht) at thai immigration you can stay here 90 days. It's just the embassies don't seem to relate that information all too well.

I bet I know of over 100 people personally who got dinged and fined by that  misunderstanding.   

I called a couple honorary consulates in the US and they too know only what's been written on T/V or other thai related forums. So far none have got anything official from the MFA.

----------


## Deckwan

> You do have a rather charming habit of being direct as well as delivering info Tod. Does not bother me one bit, quite refreshing actually.


+1 Enjoy Tod's posts, and I could understand what he was saying about the Visa. Since work would always keep me back and forth to the States I would usually leave before 30 days, or 60 days. I will probably take advantage of this visa and try to get it in November when I am back in LA.

----------


## Seekingasylum

The only pressing enquiry is whether or not a stay can exceed the currency of the visa. As Todd has highlighted earlier, can one exit LoS a couple of weeks before expiry and return, say, a week later and obtain another 60 days entry?

Doubtless we will get more information nearer the time when the MFA/ Police finally co- ordinate their guidance........

----------


## Phuketrichard

from my friend in Europe

I got the new 6 months multi visa in Amsterdam. Each entry i can stay 2 months. I think that I can extend at emigration for 30 days for 1900. I also think that if i enter before the last day of the visa i can stay 2 months. Effectively making it an 8 or maybe 9 month visa with an extension. But the last 2 am not sure of as I have not entered with the visa yet.

But seems he is not sure either  :-)

----------


## toddaniels

> from my friend in Europe
> 
> I got the new 6 months multi visa in Amsterdam.



So, he's already BOUGHT a 5000baht 6 month multi-entry tourist visa? 

I thought according to everything on every website it said they're available AFTER Nov 13?

Anyway to get him to scan or take a pic of this "wonder visa"?

----------


## nigelandjan

Bearing in mind , guessing , but i suppose the vast majority coming through immigration at BKK are only ever gonna want a 30 day stamp ,, SO wouldn't it be feasible and very simplistic to have an area , such as they have now already for certain groups , just to go there pay your 5000 and get your 90 day stamp !

Sorry I was thinking logically

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> 
> 
> from my friend in Europe
> 
> I got the new 6 months multi visa in Amsterdam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as i said,  yes, in amsterdam, sorry am not going to ask him to do that.

But he has lived off and on in Thailand for over 10 years and knows what what is

----------


## toddaniels

> But he has lived off and on in Thailand for over 10 years and knows what what is


Umm, sorry but what's that gotta do with the price 'o whores at Nana? 

I know people who've been here 20+ years but are as dumb as a box 'o rocks about what's what here, especially ANYTHING to do with visas.

Hmmm, it's also not even listed on their site. Although they do sell a TRIPLE entry tourist visa there which has a 6 month validity. I emailed them so we'll see what they say..

Sorry, call me a skeptic (or an asshole :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) but til I see a scan of of one of these 6 month multi entry 'wonder visas' issued to someone, I'm ain't buyin' into it, yet...

----------


## Iceman123

^
Great points - my money is on Todd

----------


## thaimeme

> I know people who've been here 20+ years but are as dumb as a box 'o rocks about what's what here....


 
Ain't it a wonder, Toddly.

Experience and exposure doesn't guarantee knowledge nor wisdom.

 :Wink:

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> 
> 
> But he has lived off and on in Thailand for over 10 years and knows what what is
> 
> 
> Umm, sorry but what's that gotta do with the price 'o whores at Nana? 
> 
> I know people who've been here 20+ years but are as dumb as a box 'o rocks about what's what here, especially ANYTHING to do with visas.
> ...


 :kma:  U think i made it up?? Or my friend lied to me?
he knows what visa  is what

----------


## toddaniels

> U think i made it up?? Or my friend lied to me?
> he knows what visa  is what


Hmmm, something is rotten in Denmark err Amsterdam then.

I just got this reply to my email from the Royal Thai Consulate General Amsterdam..



Perhaps you're friend doesn't know as much as you believe he does..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iceman123

:smiley laughing:

----------


## Bogon

^^ Obvious PhotoShop

Who uses comic-sans font for formal correspondence in 2015?  :Smile:

----------


## Phuketrichard

I see, u emailed them ( according to your post)  on the 11th
ye the email u posted is dated the 13th
Interesting

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Who uses comic-sans font for formal correspondence in 2015?



I do.  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> I see, u emailed them ( according to your post)  on the 11th
> ye the email u posted is dated the 13th
> Interesting


Snail mail!

----------


## toddaniels

Actually I used the "contact us" feature on their website, but they never replied. I then tried to call them a couple times but they wouldn't answer the phone. Finally I decided to email them.

I'm not up on font, why is comic sans a no-no in emails?

----------


## baldrick

> Interesting


are you thin skinned or seppo ?

really couldn't give a fcuk how toddles comes across - he likes KIZZ fer fcuks sake

as long as he gives good info

it is only a web board after all

----------


## Phuketrichard

Baldrick   i dont give a flying fuck what u think  :-)
yea, he gives good info but he aint always right


Reply from letter to Thai embassy in Phnom Pehn;


Thank you for your email. Yes, a Cambodian would be able to apply for the  METV in November. Please see the following.


*THAILAND'S TOURIST VISA*Â 
Tourist Visa (TR) may be granted to short term visitors who intend to  stay in Thailand for *60** days* per trip or  less.
*Types of Tourist Visa and Validity:* 
*Single-Entry Tourist Visa*: valid for entering Thailand once within 3 months from the  date of application. The period of stay is* 60  days* maximum.
*Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa** (enforced on 13 Nov 2015)*: valid for entering Thailand  within 6 months from the date of application. The period of stay is* 60  days* maximum per stay. The Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa holder may enter  Thailand again as long as the visa is still valid.
*Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa will only be granted to Cambodian nationals  or**those  with proof of permanent residence in Cambodia*.


*7**. Application fee (Cash only in US Dollars – Non-refundable):*
Single-Entry Tourist Visa: $40
Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa: $200


NOtE; heres something else


*ACMECS SINGLE VISA (for entering Thailand and  Cambodia)Â* 
*What is ACMECS Single Visa?Â Â* 
ACMECS Single Visa allows nationals of 35 countries* to enter both  Thailand and Cambodia for the purpose of tourism, under the same visa, with  single validity for each country. ACMECS Single Visa can be applied at Thai or  Cambodia consulates/embassies, subject to pre-clearance from both sides. Visa  fee collected at the point of application is similar to normal tourist visa fee  of that country, and additional fee, similar to normal tourist visa fee of the  other country, will be collected at the international border checkpoint of the  other country. ACMECS Single Visa allows applicants to save time for visa  application process for both countries.
*List of 35 Countries* of which their citizens can apply for ACMECS  Single VisaÂ Â* 
Australia, Austria, Belgium, Bahrain, Canada, Peopleâ€™s Republic of  China, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany,Â Â Greece, Hong Kong, Iceland,  Ireland, Israel, Italy, India, Japan, Korea, Kuwait, Luxembourg , Netherlands,  New Zealand, Norway, Oman, Portugal, Qatar, Spain, South Africa, Sweden,  Switzerland, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, United Kingdom, United States of  AmericaÂ Â

----------


## DrB0b

> Baldrick   i dont give a flying fuck what u think  :-)
> yea, he gives good info but he aint always right
> 
> 
> Reply from letter to Thai embassy in Phnom Pehn;
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email. Yes, a Cambodian would be able to apply for the  METV in November. Please see the following.
> 
> ...



[edit] Changed the color so now I can read it.This appears to apply only to Cambodians and those with Cambodian PR.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Yep

and heres one for Italians,  i think that this new visa will ONLY be available to be issued in ur home country



Thai visas, residency and work permits - Thailand Forum - Page 2

New METV requirements in Italy - Thai visas, residency and work permits - Thailand Forum

----------


## toddaniels

> yea, he gives good info but he aint always right


Never said I'm always right, not in any post, on any forum out on the inter-web.

It appears no matter which embassy you check with no one can get the 6 month 'wonder visa' until after the 13th of Nov. 

Like everything to do with visas, all the thai embassies/consulates scattered around the world, each seems to be making up their own rules as far as who can buy the visa, what the financial requirements are, etc.

I had hoped (foolishly, I know) that this visa would be sold as easily as double, triple entry Thai tourist visas are the world over.. Alas, that would not appear to be the case..

So Richard, are you ready to admit your friend who has "lived off and on in Thailand for over 10 years" and "knows what visa is what" might have been wrong? I still bet he got a triple entry 6 month tourist visa. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

FWIW: I just checked quite a few websites of the Thai Consulates in the US (Chicago, Portland, New York, L/A, Coral Gables, Houston) and not a single one of them have updated info on this new "METV" dealy.

----------


## Phuketrichard

You may not say ur always right, but u surely do try an come across as ur word is law an for me it get s a bit tiring.
so even thou i post 2 instances about the new visa u still hold that i am wrong and lied

he is NOT wrong, he got the visa, spoke with him on skype last night.

OK< enough about this, i wont reply anymore

----------


## toddaniels

Christ dude, I'm not tryin' to run you off the thread, nor am I tryin' to "tire you out" either.

I mean, if I got an email from Amsterdam saying they don't offer that visa yet, how did your friend manage to get one already? That's all I wanna know.. Ask him to scan it, post it and I'll come on here and say I was wrong. Sheesh, you talked to him via skype last nite, he coulda held his passport up to the camera and you coulda done a low-res screen capture. I don't know why you'd take anything I've said as a personal slight. Honestly, you seem pretty clued in about visa related stuff.

It is interesting to note in every other thai related forum on the inter-web (which are also beating this topic to death), not a single person has claimed to have gotten one if these "6 month wonder visas" yet.

FWIW: IN both instances the links you provided show the visa isn't available yet. 
Cambodia; "Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa (enforced on 13 Nov 2015)"   
Rome; "13 novembre 2015"

Or am I mis-remembering what I've read? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Or am I mis-remembering what I've read?


Smoking ganja affects short-term memory...Or is it long-term?...Fook, I can't remember...

----------


## toddaniels

Okay, because I'm just a nosy prick, I emailed the Royal Thai Consulates in Denver, Chicago, Miami, Houston, Portland & Atlanta.

Let's see what any of them say about this 6 month 'wonder visa'.

I'll get to the bottom of this conundrum if it kills them.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

DARN IT; I forgot to change my email font from comic sans. Do you think that will affect the accuracy of their answers? :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

Tod do keep up the good work on behalf of those less fortunate individuals who find the visa requirements such a minefield.
Richard chill mate. I do not doubt the sincerity of your friends assertion, but having checked with UK consulates by phone they are still in the dark on this.

I checked because it may be a fall back option for me as I navigate the more stringent retirement options and related hoops to be jumped through.

----------


## toddaniels

This is what I got back so far;
Chicago:



> Dear Mr. Daniels,
> Greetings from Consulate General of Thailand.
> Thank you for your email. Here are more details about METV :
> 1. Multiple Entry Tourist Visa (METV) is an addition to the already existing 60 days tourist visa, and will be effective from 13 November 2015 onwards.
> 2.The METV is applicable to tourists of all nationalities wishing to travel to Thailand. Applicants can apply for the METV at all Royal Thai Embassies, Consulates-General and Honorary Consulates worldwide.
> 3. The application fee is 5,000 THB. The fee in US dollars will be announced at the earliest opportunity.  
> 4. METV will have visa validity of 6 months , with the duration of stay in Thailand of up to 60 days per visit.
> Please follow our facebook or website for updates about METV.
> Consular Section,
> Royal Thai Consulate-General , Chicago


Houston:



> The Houston Consulate has not received any official instructions on its implementation at this time.


Feel free to email any Thai Embassy/Consulate you want to and check.. 

I haven't heard back from the other one's yet. So that's all I got back so far..

Knowledge is power, especially with anything thai...

----------


## toddaniels

> he likes KIZZ fer fcuks sake


baldrick; THAT comment was totally unnecessary! I should red you for illegal use of Z's! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## toddaniels

Two more replies. .

Denver;



> Hello Tod,
>                 So far we have not received anything in writing yet.  When are you planning to arrive Thailand? So let me know so we can schedule you to come in our office.
> 
> Thank you


Atlanta:



> We are aware that it is coming but do not have specific instructions yet.
> Eed


It is also of interest to note, even though Phuketrichard said that he believed these 'wonder visas' needed to be had in your own country. Point number 2 from the Thai Consulate in Chicago seems to be a pretty darned accurate translation of the thai version of the law regarding this new visa;



> 2.The METV is applicable to tourists of all nationalities wishing to  travel to Thailand. Applicants can apply for the METV at all Royal Thai  Embassies, Consulates-General and Honorary Consulates worldwide.


Now just because Chicago is actually following the thai rule the way it was written doesn't mean other consulates are or will as evidenced by the whacky interpretation of the thai consulates in both Rome and Cambodia.

----------


## Norton

Once available, looks will be popular visa. Assuming back to back, allows stay for a year with 6 no cost border crossings for 10k baht.

May have missed it but is there any financial requirement?

----------


## baldrick

^Once available and a 6 month teething period

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> 
> 
> from my friend in Europe
> 
> I got the new 6 months multi visa in Amsterdam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be easy if they just gave 90 days visa free like some other countries.

----------


## Phuketrichard

here is the whole letter from the Thai Embassy in PP:
make of it what you want

Thank you for your email. Yes, a Cambodian would be able to apply for the  METV in November. Please see the following.

*THAILAND'S TOURIST VISA*
Tourist Visa (TR) may be granted to short term visitors who intend to  stay in Thailand for*60*Â *days*  per trip or  less.
*Types of Tourist Visa and Validity:*
*Single-Entry Tourist Visa*: valid for entering Thailand once within 3 months from the  date of application. The period of stay is*60  days* maximum.
*Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa* *(enforced on 13 Nov 2015)*: valid for entering Thailand  within 6 months from the date of application. The period of stay is*60  days* maximum per stay. The Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa holder may enter  Thailand again as long as the visa is still valid. *Multiple-Entry Tourist  Visa will only be granted to Cambodian nationals  or**those  with proof of permanent residence in Cambodia*.
*Required documents:* 
*1. Visa Application form(s) and photograph(s):* Completed and signed  *Visa Application form*and recent photograph(s) (size 3.5x4.5 cm). Most applicants require to  present*1  Visa Application form and 1 photograph*, 


*2. Passport*(valid for no less than 6 months)
*3.* *Travel tickets* in and out of Thailand
*4.**Evidence of adequate finance*
Single-Entry Tourist Visa: $1000 per person and $2000 per  family
Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa: $8,000 per person (6 months of financial  statements)
*5. Letter of Employment*(compulsory for Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa applicants)
*6.Evidence of accommodation booking*(compulsory for Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa applicants)
*7**. Application fee (Cash only in US Dollars – Non-refundable):*
Single-Entry Tourist Visa: $40
Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa: $200

Seems more descriptive than anything Todd got from anyone.
also when u take into account the post on thai visa.com about Italy


as to the quote that the visa is available to all nationalities in every thai embassy
ok try an get one in Cambodia if ur not Cambodian. 

Also note 95% of Africans can not get a thai visa outside their own country as well  as Cambodians and Vietnamese

----------


## toddaniels

Thought you left this thread..

I find the Cambodia info interesting.  Show 8000US AND a letter of employment (even though working is prohibited on a Tourist Visa), along with evidence of booking your stay somewhere in thailand. 

Also that part where it says it's offered to Cambodians and people who have proof of permanent residence in Cambodia is just plain squirrelly. Plus they want 200US for that visa when in reality the posted price is 5000baht (about 140US).

Just saw someone post info about the METV from the Thai Embassy in Finland, different financial threshold than Italy too.

As far as Cambodia issuing something more descriptive. I mean if the consulate doesn't know or hasn't received direction on the visa yet, there's not a lot to really say after that..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

P/S; Richard, hows it goin' tryin' to get a scan or pic of the visa your friend got in Amsterdam? Hard after it are you?

----------


## Pragmatic

From Norwegian Embassy.




> From 13 November 2015, *Tourist Visa with Multiple Entry valid for 6 months*  from the issue date with duration of stay up to 60 days per visit will  be introduced. Therefore, the existing Tourist Visa with 2 and 3 entries  will no longer valid after the introduction of  the Tourist Visa with  Multiple Entry.
>  To apply for Tourist Visa with Multiple Entry, following documents must be submitted to the Embassy:
>  1. Passport with validity of more than 6 months
>  2. Copy of Passport
>  3. Completed visa application form
>  4. Two passport photos
>  5. Copy of air ticket to Thailand, showing at least two entries   into Thailand
>  6. Copy of residence permit in Norway (for non-Norwegian citizen applicant)*
>  7. Visa fee of 1,250 NOK in cash


 Announcement about Visa | Royal Thai Embassy Oslo, NorwayRoyal Thai Embassy Oslo, Norway

----------


## Phuketrichard

so now we have;

Italy   must be resident
Norway  must be resident
Finland  must be resident
Cambodia  must be resident

see a trend here yet?

also on the link above  and VERY IMPORTANT

*Therefore, the existing Tourist Visa with 2 and 3 entries will no longer  valid after the introduction of  the Tourist Visa with Multiple Entry.
*

----------


## chassamui

Interesting that the various embassies and consulates have already made several different interpretations of the rules and costs.
And it is still a few weeks away from implementation.

----------


## Phuketrichard

add another one to the list

Singapore
*Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa* *(enforced on 13 Nov 2015)*: valid for entering Thailand within 6 months from the date of application. The period of stay is *60 days* maximum per stay. The Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa holder may enter Thailand again as long as the visa is still valid. *Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa will only be granted to Singaporean nationals or Long-Term Pass Holder of Singapore*.

*4.* *Evidence of adequate finance* 
Single-Entry Tourist Visa: $1000 per person and $2000 per family 
Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa: $8,000 per person (6 months of financial statements)
*5.** Letter of Employment* (compulsory for Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa applicants)
*6.* *Evidence of accommodation booking* (compulsory for Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa applicants)

Single-Entry Tourist Visa: S$50 
Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa: S$250    *$180 US*

http://www.thaiembassy.sg/visa-matte...s/tourist-visa

Wow , imagine that , just about the same as Cambodia.  Wanna bet Laos will follow?

----------


## baldrick

it is sounding more retarded as the days advance

obviously dreamt up by one of these incompetents who infest thai beaurocracy 

so to get a tourist visa for thailand ( though maybe not single entry ) you must travel back to your home country , give 6 months worth of bank statements , a letter showing you are employed 

wonder if they will want facebook and gmail passwords next and the police clearance

----------


## Pragmatic

> wonder if they will want facebook and gmail passwords next and the police clearance


Nah, a home visit would be more apt.

----------


## toddaniels

The plot thickens....
It would appear this 6 month wonder visa has more restrictions than it's worth! As I said earlier only Chicago seems to be sticking to exactly how the listing in the Royal Gazette was worded; stating only that this visa is available from ANY thai consulate/embassy. We'll see what really happens.. 

Interestingly I can find nothing on either Thai consulate in Lao's websites about this yet. One might think that a bit odd, seeing as hands down they hand out the most tourist visas of any country bordering thailand..

That is quite puzzling because as of Nov 13 there are only going to be two types of tourist visa; a single entry or the METV..

I'll call the MFA again tomorrow and see if they know what's what yet. Despite the fact that it is indeed the MFA which allegedly runs herd over ALL the thai embassies/consulates world-wide, the last time I called them they were dumb as a box 'o rocks about how it's gonna work..

----------


## Seekingasylum

The Thai propensity for sheer, utter, all enveloping incompetence truly knows no bounds.

There is no mention of this radical change to the visit visa system on their London embassy website at all. Nothing. Zilch. Da nada. Zero. 

Over 700,000 Brits visit Thailand annually and Britain is one of Thailand's major trading partners in Europe yet here we have a new regime imposed in under a month's time and they haven't deemed it necessary to publicise the event in a country which historically has contributed to its annual GDP.

Unbelievable people and just so inept. Does it just resolve to laziness among a cadre of people whose careers are secured irrespective of their performances, do you think?

----------


## toddaniels

Meaningless reply removed. 

I self-censored it..

----------


## Seekingasylum

Err, who is whining? I'm merely pointing out the incoherence of a third world country and its chronic inability to organise and implement anything very well. 

What are the requirements? What level of documentation is required? If income is a criterion can savings be used in lieu? Will provincial consulates be permitted to issue without reference to the embassy? If not, then what is the likely lead time? Can a foreign national apply for it in a country other than one of his residence? These questions are germane irrespective of the nationality of the person applying but to leave them unanswered some three weeks before the new regime is imposed does suggest a certain stupidity that only the Thai seem capable of.

What is your point of your weird little rant? Your league table illuminates nothing.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Whilst on the subject of Thai bone-headed stupidity, what other country in the third world would offer a multiple visit visa with the restriction that it is only available to those in employment when the aim is to boost tourism yet they have managed to exclude all European/Antipodean/American/South American " gap year " visitors from the category? And it is precisely this group which would most benefit from the MEVV whilst touring the region using Thailand as a natural base.

Surely, the dumbest folk on the planet.

Hey Tod, you got a league table for the! Har,har.

----------


## toddaniels

The restrictions and road blocks don't appear to be originating from the MFA that I can find. It is interesting all the thai consulates that posted the restriction have close financial requirements. I think at this time no one really knows the answer to your questions.. 

Personally I think it's gonna be a cluster fuck when it starts in 23 days.. Funny thing is, this program starts Nov 13, <- that's a friday! Anyone who does apply will hafta wait until monday to get their passport back.

We will see what's what on or most likely after the 13 when reports start to trickle in.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Whilst on the subject of Thai bone-headed stupidity, what other country in the third world would offer a multiple visit visa with the restriction that it is only available to those in employment when the aim is to boost tourism yet they have managed to exclude all European/Antipodean/American/South American " gap year " visitors from the category? And it is precisely this group which would most benefit from the MEVV whilst touring the region using Thailand as a natural base.
> 
> Surely, the dumbest folk on the planet.
> 
> Hey Tod, you got a league table for the! Har,har.


Thais are never logical. Two Thais can be talking on the phone for 1 hour and the organise a bbq for the weekend.

So what time is the bbq? 
A: Oh I didnt ask

----------


## Steam

> it is sounding more retarded as the days advance
> 
> obviously dreamt up by one of these incompetents who infest thai beaurocracy 
> 
> so to get a tourist visa for thailand ( though maybe not single entry ) you must travel back to your home country , give 6 months worth of bank statements , a letter showing you are employed 
> 
> wonder if they will want facebook and gmail passwords next and the police clearance


I believe Thais who want to a visitor visa to Europe need to provide bank statements and proof of reason to return to Thailand after their visit such as business ownership or employment. Aren't these similar requirements? 

If someone wants to visit for more than 30 days exempt + 30 days in country extension as a tourist which makes for quite a long holiday then presumably the authorities have realised that they need to make some checks on why and whether the visa applicant plans to leave afterwards.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Err, Thailand is an emerging country where the current PPP GDP wage is about $14,000 per annum whereas the UK is around $39,000. Pressure to migrate to the West from the third world for economic betterment is a well established phenomenon whereas the flow of economic migrants from the West to the LoS and other countries in the region is not a feature currently documented by any organisation, either by the UNHCR, the IOM, the Thai Ministry of Labour, Thai Immigration, the ILO or anyone else for that matter.

Given that ASEAN integration will precipitate even more movement of peoples, intra region, most of whom in comparison to Westerners haven't got a pot to piss in, and taking into account the not inconsiderable fact that Thailand encourages hundreds of thousands of low income Chinese and Russian packaged tourists, I rather think the financial prohibition on certain groups of Westerners qualifying for this new visa is somewhat incoherent and not a little stupid.

----------


## toddaniels

This is on the Thai Consulate in Vancouver's website;




> Thailand launches the Multiple Entry Tourist Visa (METV) scheme
> October 1, 2015 in Announcements
> On 28 July 2015, the Thai Government launched the Multiple Entry Tourist Visa (METV) scheme. This new scheme, published in the Royal Gazette on 14 September 2015, is an addition to the already existing sixty (60) days tourist visa, and will be effective from 13 November 2015 onwards.
> The METV is available to tourists of all nationalities. Applicants can apply for the METV at all Thai Embassies, Consulates-General as well as Honorary Consulates worldwide. The application fee is 5,000 THB, with a visa validity of six (6) months and the duration of stay of up to sixty (60) days per visit.
> The METV is hoped to boost Thailands tourism industry, bring increased revenue into the country and help to prepare Thailand for the ASEAN Community.


Again, they're just quoting the MFA blurb BUT they are sayin' ANYONE can buy it ANYWHERE (like the original MFA and Royal Gazette listing quote)..  

METV Thai Consulate Vancouver

----------


## Phuketrichard

yea,and we all know that the above is not true, ( at least acorrding to the many country websites that state it is ONLY availbe to residents of their country)

so ur point?

One thing u need be aware of , US/ Canada Thai embassies.consulates assume that ONLY their own country residents will be applying for a thai visa there ...

----------


## Phuketrichard

ok all;
still any doubt it need be applied for in ur own country and u need be rich and employed? 

form the us embassy;



> 4. Flight confirmation/reservation (The name of the applicant must clearly appear on it)
> 5. Hotel reservation confirmation (The name of the applicant must clearly appear on it)
> 6. A copy of bank statement or evidence of adequate finance for the last  6 months with a minimum balance of $7,000 (every months) (The name of  the applicant must clearly appear on it)
> 7. For non-US citizen, a copy of permanent resident alien card or a copy of valid US visa
> 8. An employment verification
> 9. For students, full-time student status proof
> 10.For self-employed, business license or business registration indicating the applicant’s name.
> *Visa Processing Fees:*  200 USD


http://thaiembdc.org/tourist-visa-ca...multiple-metv/

Cambodian embassy




> *Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa will only be granted to Cambodian nationals or* *those with proof of permanent residence in Cambodia*.
> *4.* *Evidence of adequate finance*
>         Single-Entry Tourist Visa: $1000 per person and $2000 per family
>         Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa: $8,000 per person (6 months of financial statements)
> *5. Letter of Employment* (compulsory for Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa applicants)
> *6. Evidence of accommodation booking* (compulsory for Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa applicants)
> *7**. Application fee (Cash only in US Dollars – Non-refundable):* 
>         Single-Entry Tourist Visa: $40
>         Multiple-Entry Tourist Visa: $200


Visa Service : Tourist - ????????????????? ? ??????????


Note ; Americans only need show $7,000 while Cambodians ( and those in Singpoare) need show $8,000

----------


## Seekingasylum

One really does wonder just how these monkeys actually think?

I think I saw somewhere that the minimum credit balance of £5,000 per month for at least six months must be a current account and not a savings account. Now, if that indeed proves to be the case, then I rather think these morons have successfully excluded most working folk in the West from qualifying for a multiple visit visa. 

Frankly, why would anyone with that amount of disposable income would wish to visit a third world shithole like this place on a regular and frequent basis is mystifying.

They really are the stupidest folk on the planet.

----------


## toddaniels

^
What they said..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## toddaniels

HOT OFF THE PRESS!!

----------


## Phuketrichard

i posted that as well before u but it seems my post disappeared  ???

----------


## Steam

From the Thai Embassy London




> 2. Tourist (3 months validity/Up to 60 days/Single)	 £25
> 3. Tourist (6 months validity/Up to 60 days/Multiple Entries) £125


Visa Fees | ???????????????????? ? ??????????

No other info about the new visa.

Twice the duration, five times the price. I'll be in Thailand for three and a half months. I might as well get a £25 single then jump over a border into Laos for a couple of weeks then return for my final month visa free. They will lose two weeks of my tourism spend because of the high price of the new visa.

----------


## toddaniels

> i posted that as well before u


Nice try...

----------


## DrB0b

> i posted that as well before u but it seems my post disappeared  ???



It's spelled "you". Hope that helps.

----------


## baconandeggs

> From the Thai Embassy London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				2. Tourist (3 months validity/Up to 60 days/Single)	 £25
> 3. Tourist (6 months validity/Up to 60 days/Multiple Entries) £125
> ...


Good for countries next door and Air Asia.

----------


## Iceman123

I met the Thai consul for South Australia today. She told me that whilst the new visa METV begins on 13th November she does not have the forms or paperwork yet.

----------


## toddaniels

> I'll be in Thailand for three and a half months. I might as well get a £25 single then jump over a border into Laos for a couple of weeks then return for my final month visa free. They will lose two weeks of my tourism spend because of the high price of the new visa.


Conversely you could just get a 60 day single entry tourist visa, extend it at any Thai Immigration office in country for another 30 days (1900baht), border bounce and get your 30day visa exempt stamp.

If you stick with your original plan, I'm sure the country will manage to limp along after losing two whole weeks of your tourism spending.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Steam

What's up with the facetious attitude? By increasing the cost of staying twice as long to five times the price the country seems to be telling me that it prefers me to stay less time and I doubt I'm the only one who sees that. 

Vietnam is moving the other way by making a visa unnecessary for a short visit because they realise that this will have a positive effect on tourism.

----------


## Steam

What you fail to take into account is my two weeks of spend is about 50,000 baht. If a million tourists per year reduce the length of their stay because of the removal of fairly priced double entry tourist visas then you are talking 25 billion baht of lost tourism revenue for every week they reduce it by.

----------


## stroller

I can't see the average backpacker spending 50k in 2 weeks, but basically, I agree, they are damaging their own tourism industry with yet another new, silly scheme.

----------


## Steam

I suspect their logic is that they want tourists to hop in and out of the country and use it as a base to explore the rest of SE Asia. It's a positive step in that at the moment if you have tourist visas they are partially wasted if you stay less than 60 days and that won't be the case with the new 6 month multi entry but it's not suitable for everyone. 

The higher price is presumably to cover the immigration cost of entering and leaving the country lots of times but I think the visa money stays with the embassy and isn't repatriated to cover policing costs. Maybe it's a way of reducing funding from Thailand to the embassies.

----------


## toddaniels

You're looking for logic where there is none to be had there Steam.

Tryin' to rationalize something as quirky as 'thai logic' <-(an oxymoron if there ever was one) is even more futile.. 

In other only slightly related news, I talked to the two big visa run companies in bangkok and they're nearly fully booked for their last 'official' trip to Vientiane for double entry tourist visas before Friday. One company said they were looking in a chartering a big bus as they had a whole herd of people calling them up wanting to go get one before it's too late.

Interesting times that's for sure..

----------


## Phuketrichard

i dont know who the new metv is aimed at 
but i seriously think any "REAL" tourists ever would need it or a double entry
Most come way less than even the length of a singe entry

So for 1,000 baht for a single + 1,900 for a 1 month extension, make a border run an get another 30 days for free ( if ur a G7 member) gives u 4 months
repeat for an additional three months with one trip to a embassy 

the only ones affected will be the expats working/hanging out in LOS an traveling to Laos every 6 months for a double entry
now they can go anywher  ( Cambodia, Malaysia, Vietnam, Malaysia, etc) every 3 months.
SO more countires will get more revenue while ONLY Laos might lose a little

----------


## toddaniels

I hafta agree with Phuketrichard. I too have no idea what demographic of tourist this METV is supposed to be targeting. 

Early on, with the b/s press blurb from the MFA and the TAT, it seemed as if it was the best thing since sliced bread. Now with the crazy strict implementation policies cooked up at the various thai embassies and consulates it ain't all it's cracked up to be. . .

----------


## baconandeggs

Except they want proof of employment which backpackers dont have cause they quit work to go travelling. Unless they drop this or accept old work letter. Also 5000 baht is a lot for these bps who aim to spend 400 baht on a room.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> I hafta agree with Phuketrichard. I too have no idea what demographic of tourist this METV is supposed to be targeting. 
> 
> Early on, with the b/s press blurb from the MFA and the TAT, it seemed as if it was the best thing since sliced bread. Now with the crazy strict implementation policies cooked up at the various thai embassies and consulates it ain't all it's cracked up to be. . .


Divining Thai logic and searching for some coherent rationale contained within it is always a challenge and this latest initiative is no different.

Personally, I think it is simply just another turn of the screw preventing illegal de facto residence by foreigners who struggle to qualify for long term residence as a retiree or spouse etc.

The truly silly aspect of all this is the fact that we live in a third world country within a third world region where thousands enter daily as "tourists" who quite simply haven't a pot to piss in.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Personally, I think it is simply just another turn of the screw  preventing illegal de facto residence by foreigners who struggle to  qualify for long term residence as a retiree or spouse etc.


Disagree;
getting a long term extension if ur over 50 using the combo method has got to be the simplest thing in the world an if ur married its only added paperwork 

its aimed at those UNDER 50  not married and trying to eke out a meager existence here

----------


## toddaniels

^ what he said...

----------


## toddaniels

So far I haven't read a single post anywhere out on the inter-web of someone applying for this METV yet.

Being a nosy prick, I called the MFA in Bangkok today and spoke with someone who seemed slightly more clued in. They said, we know people live here on tourist visas, that's fine. Just meet the requirements to qualify for it and get it in your country BEFORE you come here. 

It looks like it's totally designed to try to curtail people living here on back-to-back tourist visas gotten from neighboring thai embassies/consulates. TO me it really seems targeting people who possibly work illegally on tourist visas as well, but that's just my take on it. 

In reality the qualifications for this visa are far lower than ANY yearly extension of stay in terms of proof of finances. If you're gonna come and stay in thailand for half a year, show you can meet the requirements and I bet they'll stamp said visa into your passport.

I'd wager it's not even gonna be a blip on the proverbial radar in the grand scheme of "all-things-touristy" here.  

What it might do is send a LOT more business to the companies which sponsor foreigners for those year-long multi-entry Non-B visas. 

Dunno really, time will tell...

----------


## navynine

Once again ,,  if you want the truth check it out yourself do not ask the person on the next bar stool.

----------


## jamescollister

Don't know if this is relevant or not, but as I posted on he Savanakhet visa thread, guy I know was refused a double entry tourist visa[ [Thursday]. He asked and he's fluent in Thai, could he come back and get another 60 day tourist visa.
They said they didn't know, but he could try.
Seems a bit up in the air at the moment if even the consulates are unsure what's happening.

----------


## Dapper

> we know people live here on tourist visas, that's fine


Yup.

Don't rock the boat - no problem.

If you do rock the boat though - they have legal recourse to chuck you out.

Clever system really.

----------


## toddaniels

> Once again ,,  if you want the truth check it out yourself do not ask the person on the next bar stool.


I do NOT sit on a bar stool.. I had a (foreign sized) wooden chair made for me that they keep Soi side, just in case I show up to drink. It was the best 200 baht I've ever spent in Thailand!!

Take what I post with a grain of salt.. 

I've got really thick skin and the last thing that riles me up is clueless foreigners, because I deal with clueless thais everyday.

----------


## Steam



----------


## Steam

Have they thought this through? Who that will need longer than a single entry is going to have a job? Nobody will apply for this.

----------


## stroller

...and who'd keep 5k in the bank for 6 months?

----------


## baldrick

> Have they thought this through?


as much thought went into the PhDs they probably hold

thai bureaucracy is comprised of liars , cheats and thieves and every single one of them will have paid for their job

----------


## Steam

What they seem to have done is mimic the style of the visitor visa offered by the UK, schengen area etc. These are six month visas or thereabouts and are mandatory for a Thai even if visiting for a week and require bank balance, proof of job etc as evidence of ability to sustain oneself and then leave. 

As Thailand has no welfare state there will be few economic migrants heading there hence this is directly aimed at preventing tourist visa teflers in the main but I can't fathom the job part. Anyone with a job will be visiting for a few weeks at most hence they don't need a visa unlike Thais with a job visiting Europe or England for a few weeks.

A lack of thoughtfulness prevails.

----------


## toddaniels

> as much thought went into the PhDs they probably hold
> 
> thai bureaucracy is comprised of liars , cheats and thieves and every single one of them will have paid for their job


Hmm, you appear to be painting with a frickin' paint roller instead of your usual broad brush. 

Certainly every government worker didn't buy their position, nor are they all cheats and thieves. 

Some certainly are, but I know a fair few in various governmental positions who are pretty darned stand up, by the book people (for thais, that is).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

